

Illustrating Rework (Part 1 of 2) - ujeezy
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2180-illustrating-rework-part-2-of-2

======
ujeezy
I wish I could draw like that... are there any secrets to it?

~~~
pchristensen
Draw a lot. Practice a lot. Give yourself some random constraint (ie no lines
between 45 and 90 degrees, or do it in 95 seconds, etc). Stop wishing, start
drawing.

